# Brown Santa(UPS) just brought me a box



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

UPS just brought my latest order from amazon, 

Etón American Red Cross ARCFR160R Microlink Self-Powered AM/FM/NOAA Weather Radio with Flashlight, Solar Power and Cell Phone Charger

and 

Now Foods Potassium Iodide 60 tabs

I played with the radio, its pretty cool. Now into the BoB for both of them.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome. I have a $50 Amazon gift card that has been sitting in my desk for almost a year now. Maybe I need to go check out this wonder device of yours.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You're having fun, aren't you?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Awesome. I have a $50 Amazon gift card that has been sitting in my desk for almost a year now. Maybe I need to go check out this wonder device of yours.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QTXKCE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 you can get free shipping, placed order monday got it today.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Just to piggy-back... 

Last week I ordered:
*another butane stove with 4 cases of butane;
*an order from Emergency Essentials (dried onions, dried peppers, solar lantern, etc.); and
*a beehive kit (yes, I'm getting BEES!).

Every single thing arrived on the *same* day! It was better than my birthday & Christmas put together!!!!  :2thumb: :congrat:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im interested in how the beehive thing goes. Keep me posted.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

anybody been watching southpark? :teehee:

Do you like your package ma'am?





whaaah!









A man's wife is his life, Mr. UPS man.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Blob, that is disgusting!  This is a family forum!!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

thats so not right, I fell asleep watching that last week.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Added to wish list.


----------



## wildcat (Oct 26, 2011)

OP:

Your Thread title is RACIST!!!

(But... I don't really care)

LMMFAO @ Southpark...

WOW!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Added to wish list.


What was added? A visit from a hot UPS employee or the radio??


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

biobacon said:


> UPS just brought my latest order from amazon,
> 
> Etón American Red Cross ARCFR160R Microlink Self-Powered AM/FM/NOAA Weather Radio with Flashlight, Solar Power and Cell Phone Charger
> 
> ...


Radio/flashlight/charger thingy... good
Potassium iodide.... not needed unless you live close to a nuke power plant and even then the local government will provide them for free if requested. They're for protecting your thyroid *while you evacuate the area*. Long term use causes more problems than the radioactive iodine buildup in your thyroid.

Using them if exposed to a nuclear bomb blast is like treating hay fever when you have pneumonia.


----------

